# Fuel Card Statement



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

For those who use the Uber Fuel card, all your transactions are available online, separate from your pay statements. It is not obvious how to do this. To view all Uber Fuel card transactions, go *
here*. You may first be required to login using the same information as with the partner-App.

On this web page you may also

Show PIN Code
Display the FAQ
Replace lost card
Cancel card










The basics and how to apply are here.

Here is the current Fuel Card FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions)

*WHAT IS THE PARTNER FUEL CARD?*
The partner Fuel Card is a charge card that helps you save up to 15 cents per gallon on fuel purchases at any gas station where MasterCard is accepted (based on a $3.50 average fuel rate). You can use our interactive Fuel Finder Map to locate the best discounts near you.

*HOW DO I QUALIFY FOR MY FUEL CARD?*
Once you complete 100 trips in a month, you will earn eligibility to enroll for a Fuel Card until the end of the following month. For example, once you complete 100 trips in July, you will be eligible for the Fuel Card until the end of August. To keep using the card, complete 100 trips each month.

*WHAT IF I DON'T COMPLETE THE MONTHLY TRIP REQUIREMENT?*
If you don't meet the required trip minimum at the end of a month, your card may temporarily be placed on hold for the next month until you reach your monthly trip goal again.

*IS THIS A CREDIT OR DEBIT CARD?*
No, the Fuel Card isn't a credit or debit card and won't impact your personal credit (however, choose CREDIT if prompted at the pump). There are no costs or fees, other than the required monthly trip minimum.

*WHY DON'T I SEE MY DISCOUNT AT THE PUMP?*
The number at the pump will NOT reflect your discount, but don't worry-your savings automatically apply! Once a Fuel Card transaction is posted to a pay statement, you can see how much you saved online at your Fuel Card page.

*CAN I USE MY FUEL CARD OUTSIDE OF GAS STATIONS?*
No, your Fuel Card can only be used to purchase gas and certain convenience items at gas stations where MasterCard is accepted. A hold may be placed on your account if you try to use your Fuel Card outside of gas stations.

*HOW MUCH MONEY CAN I SPEND ON MY FUEL CARD?*
You can charge up to $200 per week on fuel expenses, (deducted from your weekly Uber earnings). However, if your fuel charges exceed your weekly earnings by more than $100, your Fuel Card may be temporarily blocked or deactivated.

*WHAT'S MY PIN NUMBER?*
You're required to enter a 6-digit PIN every time you use your Fuel Card (it may appear as Driver ID, Employee ID, or User ID at the pump). You can view your PIN by clicking 'SHOW PIN' in the Fuel Card section of partners.uber.com or your Uber Partner app. For security reasons, we can't send your PIN via email.

*WHAT IF MY CARD IS DENIED?*
You may have entered your PIN incorrectly, reached your $200 weekly spending limit, or attempted to use your card outside of a qualified gas station. If you need more support, visit help.uber.com.

*WHAT HAPPENS IF I LOSE OR MISPLACE MY CARD?*
If your card is lost or stolen, visit the Fuel Card section of partners.uber.com or your Uber Partner app and click 'REPLACE LOST CARD' so we can deactivate your old card and send you a new one as soon as possible.

*I STILL HAVE A QUESTION*
Find out how to submit your question *here*.

https://www.uber.com/info/5-ways-to-contact-Uber-for-help/


----------

